# Does the 2.0t have a timing belt or chain?



## mechanic_66 (May 24, 2002)

Salesman told it me it was a chain, I'm skeptical and neither search, google nor vw's site is helping me find an answer........
Thanks!
*NEVERMIND found it after right after I posted.....(belt)*


_Modified by mechanic_66 at 12:30 PM 9-2-2006_


----------



## Zeratul61985 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Does the 2.0t have a timing belt or chain? (mechanic_66)*

Its a belt


----------



## coffeemade (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Does the 2.0t have a timing belt or chain? (mechanic_66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechanic_66* »_Salesman told it me it was a chain, I'm skeptical and neither search, google nor vw's site is helping me find an answer........
Thanks!
*NEVERMIND found it after right after I posted.....(belt)*

_Modified by mechanic_66 at 12:30 PM 9-2-2006_

same thing happened from my salesman...pissed me off.


----------



## weebo215 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Does the 2.0t have a timing belt or chain? (Zeratul61985)*

That sux. Why can't they do chains!!!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Does the 2.0t have a timing belt or chain? (weebo215)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weebo215* »_That sux. Why can't they do chains!!!

Chains are so much more of a hassle to change.


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Does the 2.0t have a timing belt or chain? (97jazzgti)*

it is on vw's website
http://www.vw.com/spweb/pages/...MILES


----------



## BoxedUp (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Does the 2.0t have a timing belt or chain? (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_Chains are so much more of a hassle to change.

Timing chains do not need replacement..they are on the 2.5


----------



## Geesevs (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Does the 2.0t have a timing belt or chain? (BoxedUp)*

I heard chains do needs replacement but they last 2x as long as the belts


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Does the 2.0t have a timing belt or chain? (Geesevs)*

the chains might not need replacement, but the plastic chain guides they use break and need to be replaced... ask a VR6 owner


----------



## Zeratul61985 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Does the 2.0t have a timing belt or chain? (digitalhippie)*

theoretically a timing chain is maintenance free...it is constantly submerged in oil and should therfore provide adequate lubrication to the chain tensioner and guides....there have been cases in the vr6 of the timing chain tensioner going bad and causing slap therfore damaging the guides...its not unheard of but it is also not very common....however a timing chain set up is designed to be maintenance free


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Does the 2.0t have a timing belt or chain? (Zeratul61985)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zeratul61985* »_is also not very common

Guess you didn't spend much time in the mk4 forums. I've heard of quite a few VR6s with timing chaing guide/tensioner issues. There's even videos and sound clips posted to help people identify the problem on their car...


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Does the 2.0t have a timing belt or chain? (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
Guess you didn't spend much time in the mk4 forums. I've heard of quite a few VR6s with timing chaing guide/tensioner issues. There's even videos and sound clips posted to help people identify the problem on their car...

no doubt. my friend has a 12v vr6 and when his guide went out it was increadibly loud. But then again it lets you know when you need to change it







so long as it doesnt fail immediately. With a timing belt there is almost no warning. I'd still prefer changing a belt, it's just easier. Then again I haven't done it on a mkV yet so...


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Does the 2.0t have a timing belt or chain? (Zeratul61985)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zeratul61985* »_theoretically a timing chain is maintenance free...it is constantly submerged in oil and should therfore provide adequate lubrication to the chain tensioner and guides....there have been cases in the vr6 of the timing chain tensioner going bad and causing slap therfore damaging the guides...its not unheard of but it is also not very common....however a timing chain set up is designed to be maintenance free

By maintenance free, do you mean that it's not broken?
Chains stretch, belts stretch. Both need replacing. I think the pro-chain people just state they last longer, because they haven't broken yet, but they have probably stretched a lot.
Saying a belt is easier to change than a chain may be false. It depends on the engine design and procedure to change each. The same can be said as true, a chain is easier to change than a belt. Once again, it depends on the engine, and the procedure to change it out.


----------



## BilsDragonGTI (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: Does the 2.0t have a timing belt or chain? (syntrix)*

When does the 2.0T timing belt have to be changed?? The chart above just shows checking it and I can't get a straight answer from the dealer. When I called the service dept. they said that " they like to change it between x and x miles." Well, that pisses me off, when does it have to be changed?? What is the expected life of the belt......chirp chirp..... eh....um on the other end of the line.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Does the 2.0t have a timing belt or chain? (BilsDragonGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BilsDragonGTI* »_When does the 2.0T timing belt have to be changed?? The chart above just shows checking it and I can't get a straight answer from the dealer. When I called the service dept. they said that " they like to change it between x and x miles." Well, that pisses me off, when does it have to be changed?? What is the expected life of the belt......chirp chirp..... eh....um on the other end of the line.

That chart is for maintenance.
Hint: it's in your manual, and instead of quoting what I know, your car, revision, locale, might inherently be different.


----------



## BilsDragonGTI (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: Does the 2.0t have a timing belt or chain? (syntrix)*

Ok, my manual, in 1.1 maintenance section. It says nothing about changing it on the 2.0T engine. It says to check it at 60k and 80k. It also says to replace it at 90k on TDI engines only. Now my book may be different, on the cover it says Touareg, Phaeton, New Beetle, Jetta. That's what they handed me at the stealer before I left although I drove away in a GTI. Am I looking in the wrong place??










_Modified by BilsDragonGTI at 12:20 PM 10-3-2006_


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Does the 2.0t have a timing belt or chain? (BilsDragonGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BilsDragonGTI* »_Ok, my manual, in 1.1 maintenance section. It say nothing about changing it on the 2.0T engine. It says to check it at 60k and 80k.


Which is exactly the same as the previous 2.0L engines... the official PDF says to check at 60k and 80k, and to replace by 105k. FWIW, most people would recommend doing it around 80-90k... but, my mk3 went 158k and my mk4 went 120k before their belts were replaced (and, the belts never broke).


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Does the 2.0t have a timing belt or chain? (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_Which is exactly the same as the previous 2.0L engines... the official PDF says to check at 60k and 80k, and to replace by 105k. FWIW, most people would recommend doing it around 80-90k... but, my mk3 went 158k and my mk4 went 120k before their belts were replaced (and, the belts never broke).
The 2.0l ABA engine was non interferance, meaning that if your timing belt broke, the piston would not slap the valves. I'm not 100% positive, but I'm pretty sure the 2.0t IS interferance, and breaking a timing belt will break valves and probably damage the underside of the head if the belt breaks. You need to be more cautious when it comes to changing the belt on an interferance motor, I'd say change it at 80k, reguardless.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Does the 2.0t have a timing belt or chain? (blackvento36)*

Actually... both flavors of the ABA (OBD-I and OBD-II) and the later AEG (and its siblings of the mk4 generation)... its hit and miss... sometimes you bend valves, sometimes you don't.
I haven't heard wether the 2.0T is interferance or not... but its safe to assume it is with double the valves of the recent 2.0 motors.


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

I have yet to see a four-valve-per-cylinder engine (example: 2.0TFSI) which was NOT an interference design.
If they made enough piston clearance based on normal valve lift, the compression ratio will be too low for good performance. If they reduce valve lift to accommodate a decent compression ratio without interference, the engine won't breathe at high revs.


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

The '90-'95 Miata/MX-5 has four valves per cylinder and is non-interference.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Does the 2.0t have a timing belt or chain? (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_Actually... both flavors of the ABA (OBD-I and OBD-II) and the later AEG (and its siblings of the mk4 generation)... its hit and miss... sometimes you bend valves, sometimes you don't.
I haven't heard wether the 2.0T is interferance or not... but its safe to assume it is with double the valves of the recent 2.0 motors.
Well, if you are reving the hell out of the engine when the belt breaks, valves may be damaged reguardless. But an interferance engine is one where you can have any one of the pistons at top dead center, and have a valve slap it while turning the camshaft by hand. Hit or miss does not make it an interferance motor, it just means you have bad luck.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (GoFaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoFaster* »_I have yet to see a four-valve-per-cylinder engine (example: 2.0TFSI) which was NOT an interference design.
If they made enough piston clearance based on normal valve lift, the compression ratio will be too low for good performance. If they reduce valve lift to accommodate a decent compression ratio without interference, the engine won't breathe at high revs.
Exactly what I was thinking, I just didn't want to say I was absolutely positive about the 2.0t because everytime I do that somebody pops up with something I never though of.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Does the 2.0t have a timing belt or chain? (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_does not make it an interferance motor, it just means you have bad luck.

Never said it WAS interferance.... just pointing out you can still bend valves...


----------



## KEEPitSIMPLE (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Does the 2.0t have a timing belt or chain? (digitalhippie)*

actually the 2.0t has both timing belt and a chain but the chain only runs the balance shafts and the oil pump drive. timing belt runs off the crank (which the Crank sprocket is a CTC style) to the water pump and the cam. so when you want your timing belt done be ready to do the water pump service also which will include a flush and coolant if you go to the dealership.


----------



## RoninMexico (May 26, 2019)

*Vw jetta 2017 2.0 non turbo timing*

Does the 2017 Vw jetta 2017 2.0 non turbo have a timing belt or chain? What is service interval.

Thanks


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

RoninMexico said:


> Does the 2017 Vw jetta 2017 2.0 non turbo have a timing belt or chain? What is service interval.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, up here in the states all Jetta engines are turbo-charged. Do you know your engine code? Because I cannot find a 2017 Jetta with 2.0L non-turbo. Typically, if it is chain driven...all the chains are at the rear of the engine. If it is toothed-belt driven, that belt would be on the front and connect from the crank to the exhaust cam and then it would have a chain connecting the exhaust cam to the intake cam at the rear.


----------

